# Evolution Sports | Winter Wheel & Tire Packages | 17" Fitments



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Evolution Sports is proud to offer 17" Winter Wheel & Tire Packages with direct fitment to Audi applications* (except the RS4 Replica for Audi models with HP2 brake caliper).
These complete packages will come mounted & balanced with all necessary hardware to provide a simple “bolt on” installation.
_Please click on the images below to be directed to the Product Detail page on our website for additional details and ordering._
*A4 Sport Replica w/ Hankook W300*

*A4 Sport Replica w/ Michelin Pilot Alpin PA2*

*A4 Sport Replica w/ Yokohama Ice Guard 721*

*RS4 Replica w/ Hankook W300*

*RS4 Replica w/ Michelin Pilot Alpin PA2*

*RS4 Replica w/ Yokohama Ice Guard 721*

*RS4 DTM w/ Hankook W300*

*RS4 DTM w/ Michelin Pilot Alpin PA2*

*RS4 DTM w/ Yokohama Ice Guard 721*

*S4 w/ Hankook W300*

*S4 Replica w/ Michelin Pilot Alpin PA2*

*S4 Replica w/ Yokohama Ice Guard 721*


Note - Currently we are only offering these complete packages in 17". We are not offering any 15" or 16" applications, as we do not have the above designs available in these sizes.
We welcome you to contact us via telephone during our regular business hours with any questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Winter Wheel & Tire Packages | 17" Fitments ([email protected])*

Though I would offer some insight in the the Winter Tires we are offering.
My personal feelings are this - 
With Winter tires you get what you pay for. The reason I say this is that you have to remember that tire manufactures don't do the same types of production runs and advertising that they would with a performance or all season type of tire. So to re-coupe the initial investment is much higher and typically a much shorter term. Therefore the pricing tends to be higher on tires that have more time spent in R&D and advanced manufacturing techniques (without getting into the labor cost difference, since most tires all computer controlled production these days).
Ok, so with that being said.
Here's my take on the 3 different tires we are offering. 
*Hankook IceBear W300*
This tires tread design and construction indicates that it would be best utilized on a performance vehicle that sees occasional snow. The Dry weather w/ cold temperatures will be were it beats the others, with its higher speed rating and large shoulder tread blocks. I don't think that its wet traction will be as bad as others maybe reporting, as it has good channeling. In the heavy snow, I would say that the other 2 would be my choice.
So here's the customer that would enjoy this tire -
Customer - I need a tire for my car that will get me back and forth to work in the cold, moderate rain and at times snow. Mainly I need the snow capabilities for when I head to the mountains to go snowboarding. But when it's dry on the road to the pass, I want my tires to let me do "9/10th's"








This is the tire I'm recommending to most people that walk in the door for the Seattle area, when the above mentioned things are needed and price is a concern.
*Michelin Pilot Alpin PA2*
This is going to the best of all 3 in the "I need the tire to do it all really well" category. This tire will do it. (read "period")
Again for pricing, it's typical of Michelin as they are always near the top on pricing in a given size and tire category. This is not a bad thing, as Michelin does a lot of R&D work and there manufacturing techniques produce very good tires (they typically have less defects and balance better in my opinion).
So here's the customer that would enjoy this tire -
Customer - I need a tire for my car that will get me around with fresh snow on the ground (not too much accumulation) or plowed (but still that layer of packed on the street). When I hear "Moderate Snow in the foothills is planned overnight) on the late night news, I don't want it to cause me to loose sleep. I just want to get up and drive to work knowing that it will nearly all gone by my drive home.
In summary - This is the best All Winter Tire for most of the areas that will get al of the winter conditions.
*Yokohama Ice Guard 721*
This tire was recommend to me by our tire salesman. It was on the market last year under the name Guardex 721 (which we have access to a limited quantity of 205/50/17 for the same pricing). When I spoke with our tire salesman about setting up these packages, he said "You have to offer the Yoke 721". Based on his use last year on his personal car, GTI VR6 Supercharged (among other mods, ie. club event type track suspension), he was very impressed with its ability to handle the front wheel drive torque. As a side note; he's the type of guy that tries to take tires to their limits (it's his job







), can't call into work and say "my car's stuck in the snow", he's a snowboarder and being a customer of Evolution Sports for the last 7 years he knows what we demand.
So with all that, here's the customer that would enjoy this tire -
Customer - I need a tire for my car that will just about take me anywhere that I can "plow" through, for the entire season. I don't drive for long distances or at high rates of speed when is cold or possibilities of snow. But when it's on the ground I want to know that if I need to pull off the road and the snow pack is thick, I can stop and start the car; as long as I have ground clearance







.
If you're going to have snow and it's going to be around for a while, this is my pick.

So with all that being said - 
These are my opinions and everyone is has them.
I don't think that too many of us are going to driving their cars when things get really nasty. However one of the above tires should cover 99% of the people who need there cars to perform the "basic" transportation aspect for the winter season.
As always, please let us know if you have any questions and …
I hope that helps!
Matt


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Winter Wheel & Tire Packages | 17" Fitments ([email protected])*

For those looking for additional information on winter tires:
http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...&VT=C
This was not intended to take direct any business away from Evolution, who seem like a great group of folks.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Winter Wheel & Tire Packages | 17" Fitments (GLI_Man)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GLI_Man* »_...
This was not intended to take direct any business away from Evolution, who seem like a great group of folks.









Thank you for making that statement.
As well, we always try our best ot offer the products and services that help to make us stand at or near the top of this market niche.
Of course the 2 things about the comparison table linked above
1) the total mileage logged for the Dunlop Winter Sport M3 and the Michelin Pilot Sport PA2 are not very close. This work both for and against each tire. Either way, If you compare them and sort each column, they are so close to each other that you really can't go wrong with those choices.
2) For some reason, Tire Rack opted not to carry the Yokohama line this season. I suspect this is do to the limited availability and unfortunately more likely that it's because they are not getting the "deal" or "kick back" incentives they are receiving on other brands.

So, with all of that being said - 
We also can provide the Dunlop Winter Sport M3.
Unfortunately we do not get as "deep" of a deal on Dunlop tires, so the pricing may be a little high, however we will do our best to make it fair for the market.
If their is any tire, winter summer, all season that you would like to be packaged with the Hartmann Wheel line, we will do our best to obtain it and offer them at current market value. 
For a customer specified package, please contact us via telephone for details.
We look forward to serving everyones needs and help them be safe this winter season.
Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Winter Wheel & Tire Packages | 17" Fitments ([email protected])*

a lift to the top for the cold weather and the coming snow season


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Winter Wheel & Tire Packages | 17" Fitments ([email protected])*

*The Yokohama Ice Guard 721 are sold out for the season.*
With the limited producting runs that manufactures do for winter tires, we may be running out before the season completely starts.
Be prepared before the next storm comes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Evolution Sports | Winter Wheel & Tire Packages | 17" Fitments ([email protected])*

Pick up a package today for a safe trip to grandma's house for the holidays!


----------

